# Babies available in Ct



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

# boys and 2 girls available in Ct. Will be ready July 11th. Black capped and Blue capped.


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

What city in CT?


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm In Manchester


----------

